
A 'Null' License Plate Landed One Hacker in Ticket Hell - helloworld
https://www.wired.com/story/-one-hacker-ticket-hell/
======
ColinWright
For those who are interested in the HN community thoughts, the discussion is
over here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20676904](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20676904)

